# What's Your Craving?



## Silver (8/6/14)

Have noticed that sometimes I crave different types of juices occasionally. 

It can be at different times of the day and can depend on what or whether I have just eaten. 

Doesnt happen too often for me. Maybe once or twice a day. But then I crave something particular. When we smoked, there was no such thing really, we just lit up the same old cig. But now the choices are staggering. 

I have craved a sour vape many times. Especially after eating something quite salty like salted nuts which i had today. I reached for Vape King Grape Soda which has a nice bit of sourness to it. Sort of neutralises the saltiness for me and is quite satisfying. 

When i need a vape really badly for example when i havent vaped for a while then a really strong throat hitting tobacco does it for me. HHV Huntsman hits the spot. 

And when Im not craving any particular flavour at all and just in need of a mindless vape, naturally something very lightly flavoured does the trick. VK's Pina Colada has done well the past few weeks. I am still keen to try flavourless though. 

Strangely I do not really crave sweet flavours. 

What are your cravings and how do you satisfy them?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Silver said:


> What are your cravings and how do you satisfy them?



I don't really get cravings but if I haven't had a vape for a while I like to over squonk and give it horns!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/6/14)

I have the a Twisp Clearo, so I only use Twisp flavours. 90 percent of the time there is chocolate flavor in my vape, that's the best flavor I have and I usually crave it after meals (kind of like dessert). When its late in the night I always crave the cafe latte flavor because it tastes like smooth coffee. Other than that I have no cravings for any of my other flavors (Berries, Vanilla, Peach, Toasted Tobacco)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/6/14)

At the moment my only craving is to build my first coil.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat (9/6/14)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> I have the a Twisp Clearo, so I only use Twisp flavours. 90 percent of the time there is chocolate flavor in my vape, that's the best flavor I have and I usually crave it after meals (kind of like dessert). When its late in the night I always crave the cafe latte flavor because it tastes like smooth coffee. Other than that I have no cravings for any of my other flavors (Berries, Vanilla, Peach, Toasted Tobacco)



You don't have to use Twisp liquids, i haven't used any for the last 2-3 weeks. i alternate between the Twisp and the itaste vv. Twisp clearomizer is same as MAXI clearomizer, but the MAXI has a normal round mouthpiece. 
Twisp Toasted seems like a fairly good tobacco flavour to me, i didn't like the other one.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (10/6/14)

Cat said:


> You don't have to use Twisp liquids, i haven't used any for the last 2-3 weeks. i alternate between the Twisp and the itaste vv. Twisp clearomizer is same as MAXI clearomizer, but the MAXI has a normal round mouthpiece.
> Twisp Toasted seems like a fairly good tobacco flavour to me, i didn't like the other one.


Yes I know, Toasted is decent. Tobacco #1 is terrible. Thanks for that statement, I didnt know you could use other flavors. I guess they lie to you when they tell you to only use Twisp flavors, but it makes sense to use other flavors.


----------



## Cat (10/6/14)

yes, very slick marketing. 
i love the Cafe Latte but i'm going to try to mix my own - i got coffee and cream flavourings and all. 
Other liquids, not Twisp...you won't find much in the shops other than Liqua and mostly 6mg, 9mg, 12mg, mostly 6 and 9. And some horrible no-name type brands. So it's best to get from the online sellers listed here, what people here like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Sometimes all the juices in my rotation taste just too sweet and I am tired of my dryish tobacco (HHV Huntsman). Then I know it is time for some Sixty Four (5 Pawns Mixology). Just the most refreshing and palate cleansing juice ever - and do not judge 64 on first taste, vape it for some time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Sometimes all the juices in my rotation taste just too sweet and I am tired of my dryish tobacco (HHV Huntsman). Then I know it is time for some Sixty Four (5 Pawns Mixology). Just the most refreshing and palate cleansing juice ever - and do not judge 64 on first taste, vape it for some time.


When that happens I vape some clove or menthol. Although I haven't braved clove in a while.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> When that happens I vape some clove or menthol. Although I haven't braved clove in a while.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Tried HHV's Orange Clove, quite liked it, but added a bit of orange concentrate to bring that flavour out more. What clove juices can you recommend?


----------



## fred1sa (10/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Tried HHV's Orange Clove, quite liked it, but added a bit of orange concentrate to bring that flavour out more. What clove juices can you recommend?


Fuzion Vapors blackjack is good. Mint and clove, very refreshing. 
Only thing is customs nailed me on my last order, they put nic content on the package.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/6/14)

fred1sa said:


> Fuzion Vapors blackjack is good. Mint and clove, very refreshing.
> Only thing is customs nailed me on my last order, they put nic content on the package.



Is that the one I tasted from you. I liked that.



Matthee said:


> Tried HHV's Orange Clove, quite liked it, but added a bit of orange concentrate to bring that flavour out more. What clove juices can you recommend?



@Zegee gifted me some NicVape clove, its pure clove. Its an odd one, first taste is really a wtf experience but keep going and it grows on you, next thing you know the tanks done. The funny thing is it does this everytime i dig it out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (11/6/14)

I needed a change, so I mixed 50/50 VM Guevara and 5P Sixty four. Love the combination! Breaks the full on celery stick flavor of 64 and gives Guevara an interesting twist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (19/6/14)

Hi guys. Im looking for a mocha juice that taste exactly like greensmoke mocha. Im in love with that flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

